# Tasmanian((sort of) seafood pot pie



## moikel (Oct 7, 2011)

OK here goes.After trading information with Bearcarver & seeing that theres a few pie eaters out there I m going to have a shot at it.

Just came back from markets with 5kg of hapuka for the smoker.Its shipped fresh from NewZealand on fridays,scallops,prawns.I have some frozen smoked spanish mack so that will go in too. To be totally Tasmanian I would need blue trevalla but hapuka was a better buy.  Calamari prices through the roof & its tricky to get texture right, mussels & oysters?? thought Id keep it to white flesh seafood.

Hapuka bones in stock pot, great fish. Ill smoke most of it & just put a pound into pie ,I think. Im in new territory here so it will come together I HOPE,as I make it. Its going to have a bit of a chowder feel, with a pastry top.

Ill post some photos after I  clear the decks a bit here.


----------



## moikel (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingredients,put all but a pound of hapuka in brine for smoker. Bones went into stock pot with an onion a carrot,fennel tops,garlic. Its coming together,in my head at least.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Got to assembly point. Fried some guancalle ,leek,garlic. Added fish stock,fried then smashed prawn(shrimp) heads in olive oil then slurp of white wine strained it & topped up stock.Added 2 large potatos  chopped. Made a seperate roux flour ,butter,milk,fish stock,mustard,gbp. Will thicken chowder /pie filling with this.

Figure I poach hapuka first,then prawns, then thicken then add smoked fish, scallops,some precooked mussells.Turn it off then put it in pie dish ,put pastry lid on top & bake. Till pastry cooks.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see any reason it shouldn't work...I would pull some of the Veggies out of the Stock, chop them and add for Color contrast, so the filling isn't White on White...Good Luck..JJ


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

It worked on taste 100 %. Sauce /pie gravy was a bit thin but I didnt want to put anymore roux in it. I made too much as usual so I will be eating it tomorrow. Theres an English version of this that was stuck in my head from a TV show,where you put smoked fish with fresh. I dont think its really that far from those New England chowders.Mine used fennel fronds & chervil because thats what I had. Colour came from prawn shells.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see the ending here!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2011)

OOps!

You hit the enter key just before me!

It really looks delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks great for your first run...Yeah could be Tighter but now you got someplace to Dunk Your Bread. Good Job Bro!...JJ


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Missed a step
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I just stuck a puff pastry lid on the top. So not going to win any prizes there. I could have thickened it further with cream but thats means that cholesterol stuff those guys down at the lab discovered. I think I  made a version of a chowder without looking at a recipe.I was above all else really tasty,smooth & none of the seafood was overcooked.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Got it all except the sauce consistency. I thought I had it covered when I put potato in but then when they were cooked & it was still a bit thin I couldnt reduce it further without it going mushy. The real success is the fresh fish,smoked fish,cured pig cheek,fish/prawn stock combination. Even without cream its pretty rich.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow!!!!!

All I can say is OMG, and it is way over my pay grade!!!!

That's gotta taste out of this world-----HMMmmmmmm-----OZ???

Thanks for a great thread!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Bear,Your welcome glad you liked it. Im going to tinker with it but its a winner. First attempt so I  learnt a bit. A scallop /smoked hapuka pie will bet the next try. Im going to lose the prawns,mussels . Try to get gravy down.


----------



## rivet (Oct 8, 2011)

That is one excellent looking pot pies, Moikel! Outstanding combination of seafood and flavors that I can almost smell over here. I am sure I've never eaten a seafood pie nearly as good as yours looks to be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes it has great flavours,just as well because Im going to be eating it again today! The smoked fish/fresh fish together is the key.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

This is hapuka about to go into smoker,brine was beer,brown sugar,dried citrus peel,orange juice ,garlic,gbp.coriander seed. Salt but less than previous. soaked it 2 1/2 hours. Used maple will decide on glaze uncertain at moment. Hapuka is a cod ,deep water,lovely fatty texture.Mention it to a Maori &they get all wistfull. Comes over from NZ by plane same as the maori's ,they will all be fired for Rugby today same as us Aussies.We play South Africa they play Argentina. The 2 winners play off then play winner from Wales /France.  Have promised wife that football season will finally end then.

Will freeze some of this hapuka for next shot at pie.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Hapuka done.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a hazy memory of a tomato & octopus pie.Dont where I ate it remember it being wildly good. Natural thickening from gelatine in the 'pus. Could do it with smoked tomato,black olives,red wine,bacon. It might have been in Tasmania or it could have been overseas. It may even been served cold & set as a jelly. Cant seem to get it straight in my head unless of course I dreamt it. Maybe Ill make just to see.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Missed a step
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMM, We do chowder all the time and love to cap it with puff pastry!


----------

